# Finally, a gloat worthy wood score. Or now what am I going to do, Part 2



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

Back in June I scored two white oak logs that were recently cut down in my neighborhood. The forum topic where I was gloating is here: link

To recap, I had these puppies sitting in my driveway waiting to be picked up by the sawyer (and a little explaining to do to my wife)!









A day or so after I called, he stopped by with this, a log dolly and a Kubota tractor:










Here it is in action:










It was a neat operation-he picked up the logs one at a time, backed them up to his trailer and unhooked the logs.










The only downside appears that his trailer isn't big enough for the logs, the dolly and the tractor. For me that wasn''t a big deal-he lives less than 5 miles from me.

Anyways, after about four months, I finally connected with the guy and we cut the logs this morning. It was a perfect fall day-not a cloud in the sky, cool and breezy.

He has quite the saw mill. It is a Woodmizer LT40 super duper do everything except make your coffee mill. It loads the logs, turns the logs, debarks the logs and of course, cuts the logs. It has a big 'ol diesel engine to power the pneumatics and run the electric motors for the bandsaw and debarker.

Here is the first log ready to go:










the second log read as well:










The end result, as near as I can figure out I got about 280 board feet of white oak cut quartersawn, riftsawn and flatsawn. The largest piece is ~93 inches long by 13.75 inches wide by 4 1/4 inches thick. I got two pieces 4 1/2 inches thick!! This is all I really wanted, the rest is bonus. The rest is 5/4 ths, 6/4ths or 8/4ths with the typical length between 93 inches and 110 inches long and the typical width of 10 1/4 or 13 3/4 inches. I know that is is an exercise in fantasy thinking, but retail price is a bit over $2k for this. Now, I am not going to tell my wife any of this-she would make me sell the wood.

Here is a picture of my stack:










The plan is to cover it with something (corrugated roofing, OSB, etc?) and let it sit for the winter/spring, and then cart it off to a solar kiln for final drying.

So, to date I have the following "invested" in this stack:

$100 to pick up the logs
$25 Anchorseal
$84 for the pressure treated 4×4s and pine 1×2s for stickers
$150 to cut the logs, one bandsaw blade trashed and delivery of the cut lumber to my driveway. Oh, and help carying those 4 1/4 inch beasts to their current resting place
$359 Total

I still need to come up with something to cover the stack and some tim-bor to kill some tag along beetle grubs, so my cost is going to rise a bit.

All-in-all I am pleased with how it has turned out. My largest complaint is that the sawyer just dumped the logs on the ground instead of raising them up on some wood to keep the insects away. Next time, I think that I'll make sure this does occur again.

If anyone in Montgomery County Maryland would like his name and number, send me a private message. I would recommend him without reservation.

Thanks for reading along. Hopefully in the late summer, I will have some project ready lumber and an update to share with everyone.

Cheers!

Greg


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Awesome. How did that QS grain turn out?


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Great score.

BTW, the mill does not have any pneumatics, it's hydraulics… (oil instead of air…)

Herb


----------

